# Wonder shells = Sea shells?



## Zooz (Feb 23, 2011)

So I read this article about electrolytes and minerals in the planted aquarium:

http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/MedicatedWonderShell.html

I have been to a few LFS and they aren't sure what wonder shells are or what mineral blocks are.

I found a few sea shells, are they the same as wonder shells?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

It looks like they are blocks of calcium carbonate (chalk, lime, etc) with some other minerals added, made in the shape of scallop shells. This sort of thing has been around for a long time. A neglected aquarium will develop a low pH due to the organic acids produced by decomposition, and these blocks will neutralize the acid. I suppose they'd be useful for mildly hardening very soft water. The author of the article, who is selling them, has the integrity to explain that they aren't any great wonder.

I'd definitely steer clear of the medicated ones. They look like a really bad idea, releasing random amounts of toxic chemicals into your tank. IMO, you shouldn't use drugs as preventatives, and ideally you shouldn't treat unless you know exactly what you're treating. Otherwise you stress the fish further, and encourage the development of drug-resistant pathogens.

Toronto water works well for hard water and most soft water fish without messing around with it. The best thing you can do to keep your tank healthy is frequent partial water changes with water of the same chemistry and temperature. If you always use tap water, this is much easier than if you try to change the tank water to something different. Fish do better with constant water chemistry even if it isn't ideal than than they do with frequent changes.


----------



## Zooz (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks for the reply bae. I added about 4 shells and crushed them to increase the surface area in a small mesh bag. Im just trying it to test it out. 

Im also of the idea that frequent (20% once a week) is probably the best measure to ensure a healthy tank.


----------

